# MFScopy with only one SATA connector?



## Aussie (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi Folks

I've bought a USB -> SATA adapter and a 500GB SATA drive.

I would like to use MFScopy to copy the (Australian) TiVo HD's 160GB drive, including shows, to the 500GB drive.

My problem is that I only have the one USB -> SATA adapter. I do have a 400GB USB drive, which contains a 400GB parallel (IDE) type drive, formatted as a normal windows drive. It has well over 160GB free.

Is it possible to MFScopy the 160GB TiVo drive to it, then from it back to the 500GB SATA drive?

(I'm prepared to lose the stuff on the 400GB IDE USB Drive if necessary, it's only backups which I could re-do if I had to.)

Any advice would be very welcome.

(Note: This post is a duplicate of one I made on the MfsLive forum, I have taken the liberty of cross posting as that forum seems rather quiet currently.)

Cheers
Ron


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's been a while since I've done this, so I might be behind on the times, but you could create a FAT partition on your 400gb drive (assuming you have at least 160gb free space on it) and then make a backup of your 160gb TiVo drive (using MFSLive) to that partition. 

Then disconnect the TiVo drive, attach the 500gb drive, and restore the backup to that new drive.

If you don't care about your recordings, you could just use WinMFS.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The FAT partition would be limited to a 4GB file.

What needs to be done is find a computer with two SATA ports, or get another USB SATA adapter.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

classicsat said:


> The FAT partition would be limited to a 4GB file..


Whoops ... you're right of course (I said it'd been a while ).


----------

